# Lady Attends A Funeral In Revealing, Braless Dress [SEE PHOTO] -Naijaloaded



## mrsam (Jan 14, 2018)

According to sources, this lady pictured above wore this revealing outfit to a funeral in Barbados on Wednesday. The unidentified lady is being dragged online for stepping out bra-less






via Naijaloaded | Nigeria’s No. 1 Online Portal – http://ift.tt/2DdVOsM

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

